# What games do you play?



## Morpheus uk (Jul 2, 2008)

Just a none bullsh!t topic of the previous lol, so you can talk about what you all play, and not talk about what you think of what some one plays, any hoo, i was gonna add BF2142 looks incredible but i hate all BF tbh, its just spawn-die,spawn-die,spawn-die,spawn-die,spawn-die,spawn-die,spawn-die,spawn-die, well it is for me anyways, i got quite into HL2DM but piece of craps locked up, and COD4 on the 360, and unreal tournemant 3 but thats sh!t &lt;_&lt;


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 2, 2008)

COD4 all the way. I pown dem noobs


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 2, 2008)

oh god heres a list  

bf modern combat

return to castle wolfenstein

nanosour 1 &amp; 2

bugdom 1+2

otto matic

cro mac rally

prey

pes 6

tmnt

ratchet 1-3 + gladiator and size matters

and eh.. lots of online games :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 2, 2008)

like i said before my system rocks.

I use

Processor: Intel Core2 [email protected]

Memory: 2GB 667Mhz

Hard Drive: WDC2500YS,Samsung HD400LD USB Drive

Video Card: Asus Nvidia 8800GTX 720Mb..

Monitor:Samsung SM-226CW Widescreen 22inch LCD Monitor

Sound Card: Builtin-Realtek HD Audio

Speakers/Headphones: Sennheiser

Keyboard: Standard 102 Mircosoft Keyboard

Mouse: Razer Copperhead

Mouse Surface: Standard Mousemat

Operating System: Win XP Pro SP2

I only play 1 game which iv ben playing for about 18 months called BF2142..you can have up to 64 players per team.

http://www.answers.com/topic/battlefield-2...t=entertainment

Fight for survival, in the role of a combatant for the European Union or the Pan-Asian Coalition, as a new ice age bears down on planet Earth in Battlefield 2142. There is a limited amount of land left uncovered by ice and snow, and the object of the game is to become owner of this land by defeating the opposing faction. You will make your moves on the front lines, as a soldier, or stay behind as a commanding officer to determine the strategies and tactics that those in the field.

Each side is equipped with hi-tech weaponry and vehicles, including sentry guns, assault rifles, battle walkers, APCs, cloaking devices, as well as upgrades for weapons and abilities. As you unlock items and skills, you'll realize you can't equip them all at once, and must choose which to use in each battle.

Battlefield 2142 holds room for 64 soldiers ready to fight for their existence through such environments as North Africa, Minsk, and the Suez Canal. Go to war in "Titan" mode, and be the first team to destroy the enemy Titan -- a large warship that equipped with heavy armor and lots of defenders. To destroy the Titan, the shields need to be disabled with missiles so your troops can enter the vehicle; once you make it inside, there are four security consoles that need to be destroyed before the reactor core becomes accessible. Destroy the core to win the match. ~ Gracie Leach, All Game Guide

Im a hardcore mutigamer..iv played all of them.And the only ones imo worth playing are BF2142 and Call of duty 4 which il be buying this week. for more info on bf2142 go to this link - http://battlefield.ea.com/battlefield/bf21...mp;PID=96080148

xfire name - M0nky05

Soldier name - purpledank


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 2, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> i was gonna add BF2142 looks incredible but i hate all BF tbh, its just spawn-die,spawn-die,spawn-die,spawn-die,spawn-die,spawn-die,spawn-die,spawn-die, well it is for me anyways, i


Thats because your working on your own.your need to be in a squad for it to be good fun..if you die someone from your squad can bring you back to life then..i have played half life 1 and 2 part 1 and 2..completed them all..but online there not very good..It will be hard to find a game that plays as well as BF2142..like i said call of duty 4 is good but theres no vehicles in that game.


----------



## duncan27 (Jul 2, 2008)

ok, I just got back in to gaming a short while ago. I play star wars battleground II and SOCOM. Having a blast.

But I have a question for you Chameleonare, do you really pown dem noobs? I'm sorry but my first thought with a statement like that is that you can't play with the big boys so you have to make yourself feel better by sackin people who are just learning to play. I may be totally wrong with this, but just pointing out, what I believe, is a stupid statement. Play to have fun.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 2, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> COD4 all the way. I pown dem noobs


good game that is.xbox 360 or pc?i think Microsoft have sorted it so xbox 360 players and pc players can play on the same multiplayer..i was reading a while back there where thinking about doing it..Have they done that yet?


----------



## bugzilla (Jul 3, 2008)

I must be getting old. I like games such as Stronghold (really old medieval rts) and SIM city type games on the pc. I bought Star Wars Galaxies a while back. It promised the earth but was a bit s**t really.

WII fit and the sports pack is fun too, especially after a few shandies     

I get bored quickly with Halo type games, all that running around shooing people is WAY too energetic for me


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG dint know you played half life series aswell MJ, my favourite games the singal player, as you said about the squad, everyone ive played on about any game has been a sh!tbag basicly &lt;_&lt; 

Hardly see team work these days  

Would have a game with ya but a lot of our PC games are knacked, first we got BF2142 on copy B) 

Then it stopped working and never did again so we went and got the real thing, now that dont work &lt;_&lt; 

Everything we have on steam`s not working, oh and yeah ive heard of a couple of games who have PC vs console, remember ages ago playing battlefront on the old clunky xbox and playing someone who was on a PC


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 3, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> OMG dint know you played half life series aswell MJ, my favourite games the singal player, as you said about the squad, everyone ive played on about any game has been a sh!tbag basicly &lt;_&lt; Hardly see team work these days
> 
> Would have a game with ya but a lot of our PC games are knacked, first we got BF2142 on copy B)
> 
> ...


well your using a copy..copies work on single players but not with multiplayer..its only 20£ stop being to bloody stingy..got and buy it we can game then.half life 2 part 1 and 2 rocks


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 3, 2008)

Those hunters are cool, the games so cinematic, have you completed episode 2 did you say?


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 3, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Those hunters are cool, the games so cinematic, have you completed episode 2 did you say?


eposode 2 comes in 2 parts..so when u go to buy half life 2 your be buying part 1..part 2 is for sale on the stream site as a download.Halif life 2 part 1 and 2 is loads better than hl1..that game is amazing.go and buy bf2142.stop going off the subject :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 3, 2008)

I already have it!

LOL i said it dont work, copy nor the real thing


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 3, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> I already have it!LOL i said it dont work, copy nor the real thing


your need to un-install it..then go to search - BF2142..then delete every bf2142 file..then install it..then your need to install the new patch V5.0.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 3, 2008)

i beat the [email protected] outta nanosaur B) 

















one of tha best games for the mac B)


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm a guitar hero fan. I play on expert on all the games-I, II, III, Rock the Eighties, Aerosmith, and Rockband. I just never get tired of spastically hitting random colors quickly falling on a colored board  

Other games include

360/PS3

Halo I, II, and III

Call of Duty IV

Heavenly Sword

Drake's Fortune

Gears of War

PSP

Battlefront: Regenade Squadron

Syphon Filter: Logan's Shadow

PS2

Destroy all Humans I, II

Battlefront II

PC (mine stinks)

Civilization III

Medieval Total War

N64

Banjo Tooie

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

I probably spend about an hour a day devoted to videogames, contrary to appearances...


----------

